# Boss plow for atv



## 94halftonchevy (Mar 12, 2006)

Does anyone have any experience with the boss vee plow for an atv? Good/bad? What size atv would you recommend would be minimal and what would be an ideal power house. I live in southeast pa, winters vary considerably. Some years we only get a few inches and others we get feet. Most of our snow is heavy, so keep that in mind when recommending a machine. The last thing I would want is a rig that can’t push 6” of snow. I’m looking into this to build a dense route of driveways.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

The Boss UTV Vplow is very well built and a great plow. 

Based on my experience with the Boss ATV straight blade on my Grandstand...I am extremely underwhelmed. It's really no better than any of the other ATV blades on the market. I don't think the ATV V is much better.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

there was a thread a few years ago about boss ATV plows,

need at least a 500CC ATV as they are a heavy built plow.

what brand of ATV are you thinking about?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

There is an extremely limited availability of mounts for the Boss ATV as well.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> There is an extremely limited availability of mounts for the Boss ATV as well.


I'm surprised they make mounts for the el'Toro Grandstand.....


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Don't waste your money on an ATV with a v plow for drives, especially if you're going to do a lot of them. I'll sell you my 98 chevy in my profile for 8k. Pull plow front Boss V and you can do as many drives as you can stomach and stay warm. You also won't care how much snow fell.


----------

